# Super Dust Deputy



## sawdustjunkie

I have the same setup! You don't mention which collector you have, but mine is a HF. I used 3/4" MDF and routed a grove in it and is sitting on a 33gal trash can. Seals up pretty good. Then I got some furnace fittings and used the crimper to reduce the fittings to the tube size. Used foil furnace tape to seal eeverything up. works ok, but with the HF blower, I notice the reduction on suction. I also have a Wynn air filter instead of the filter bag. Very little dust goes in the bag. Everything goes in the can. I only use one machine at a time and just use one 4" flex hose and hook it up to each machine when in use.
The only thing I wish I had was a little more air flow, but with the smaller impeller that's not going to happen.


----------



## ducky911

I noticed that there is a super dust deputy XL that has 6" ports. I have wondered about the difference in lose of suction from the dust deputy vs trash can lid vs thien baffle. Wish someone would post up the numbers. I build a thien seperator and lost 40%(others have posted similair numbers) of my suction on a 2hp 220 DC . That made a ok CFM to a not so good CFM. I have since upgraded to a clear vue.

Bob


----------



## OSU55

I'm curious how people are measuring "loss of suction". There is no difference in flow loss between the open bottom trash can lid and the Thien design, since the only difference is the baffle with the Thien. The airflow path is the same. Any type of cyclonic separator is going to create resistance to flow and corresponding pressure drop.

I find my Thien copy, mounted on a 39 gal metal trash can, works extremely well for all but very fine dust. If I let it get too full more chips will get past. I use a shop vac with electric hand sanders to capture the fine dust.


----------



## CharlesA

I'm not going to spend a great amount of time testing these things, so I'm interested in the experience of other people.

I made a very simple separator basically a box with the in and out connected to it and a barrier in the middle that sits on the barrel (no cyclonic motion), and it seems to work fine, but it looks like it allows more dust through than I would have thought. Would a Thien or Super Dust Deputy, with the cyclonic motion, be more efficient with CFMs and separate out more dust?


----------



## twotenths

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## kelvancra

One of the most critical things people need to remember is efficiency.

My first Dust Deputy replaced a water filter system I built, which worked well but made a huge mess. I started with a 16 gallon vac with a lot of grab power and ran it on my Paint Shaver Pro, which could rip the paint off a square foot of siding in about a half minute.

I had to run a pre-filter or the filter would clog in just a couple minutes. The water filter worked great, but foamed like a box of tide in a washer, and was a muddy mess to clean.

After taking the plunge and going for the metal Dust Deputy, I could get about twenty minutes of run time. Because pull stayed up longer, I was able to drop to a small Ridged "5 hp" vac (about 5 gal), since it worked fine because the filter didn't clog quickly.

We'd do well to keep in mind the fact the filters stay clean longer, when considering the collection efficiency of these set ups. More so since I don't remember any of the tests continuing long enough for the filter to clog and efficiency to drop with systems lacking the pre-filter.


----------

